
Systems We Love - bcantrill
https://www.joyent.com/blog/systems-we-love
======
ahl
Biased, but also extremely excited for this. What catches our collective
attention are systems we hate, systems that suck, systems that fail--or
systems too new to know. It's refreshing to consider systems established and
clever enough to love. There are wheels we don't need to reinvent, systems
that can teach us.

